# Heh heh you guys wanna hear something funny??



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ya so uh, basically this was my first real composition I ever wrote!!! It is a viola sonata I wrote for a christian school competition (hence the "growing in Jesus" banner in the background) when I was, 13 or 14. But ya, first composition ever...and it is not that great. What's worse is that it is played even worse by 13 or 14 year old me! Aww aren't I cute at that age...no not really. But anyway, you can enjoy this, or have a laugh at it. It is actually pretty ok for a 13/14 year old I guess, but I think I have improved much since then...Btw, starting in the 5th part, there is a "cadenza" where I..em..."improvise"....dear me...anyway! Enjoy my first composition ever!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for uploading! Makes me feel better about where I am with my compositions.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

:lol::lol:"growing in Jesus":lol::lol::devil::devil: see the bright side, you are going to go to heaven, that's for sure


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Thanks for uploading! Makes me feel better about where I am with my compositions.


haha are you more advanced than my silly composition here?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> :lol::lol:"growing in Jesus":lol::lol::devil::devil: see the bright side, you are going to go to heaven, that's for sure


Ya so much for that....I haven't grown a single foot since that performance!!!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I like the music; it's just the performance that I can't bear to listen to! :lol: This puts my first composition to shame, though (and perhaps my second one; I haven't made a third one, yet).


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> haha are you more advanced than my silly composition here?


Maybe a bit. Difficult for me to say. I'll post this piece I'm working on when I get it done and you'll be able to see for yourself.


----------

